
Way Cooler Post Mortem - Bl4ckb0ne
http://way-cooler.org/blog/2020/01/09/way-cooler-post-mortem.html
======
akdor1154
This is a really great read with a lot of insights on oss development. Pity
it's about such a sad subject.

